

Of undocumented Chrome features and unreadable W3C specs - awalGarg
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2015/04/of_undocumented.html

======
hannibalhorn
Of course, ideally there'd be documentation, but this particular change seems
pretty obvious, no? The first argument used to be a TEMPORARY or PERSISTENT
constant, but now there are separate instances for temporary or persistent and
you no longer specify the constant, as it'd be redundant.

~~~
awalGarg
Just because it is obvious doesn't mean "no docs" is ok. A high level API like
this _needs_ documentation for every function exposed. Reasons covered in the
article.

------
bshimmin
I think someone really needs to give PPK a hug. He's done a great job over the
years with his work on QuirksMode, but reading his blog these days I mostly
just feel sorry for the poor guy!

------
aboodman
It would be possible to generate basic API documentation from the IDL the
browsers actually use internally. It would not necessarily be completely
accurate because sometimes browsers don't use IDL for their features, but it
would be another tool, and would have helped in this case.

You wouldn't need to even be a member of the browser team to do this, since
the relevant data is all open source.

------
_ZeD_
what about mdn?

[https://developer.mozilla.org](https://developer.mozilla.org)

------
slater
> I searched for queryUsageAndQuota and found … nothing. No documentation, no
> code example. No way of figuring out what the first argument should be.

Umm... first few hits both on DDG _and_ Google point to
[https://developer.chrome.com/apps/offline_storage#managing_q...](https://developer.chrome.com/apps/offline_storage#managing_quota)
which contains documentation _and_ code examples

~~~
MadcapJake
That's the deprecated version and example that he specifically talks about in
the article..

~~~
slater
err... oh. :)

